# Seachem Prime used in water changes



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ideally, if it is 100% RO water, I would assume there should be no need since RO water should not have ammonia, nitrite nor nitrates.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Ideally, if it is 100% RO water, I would assume there should be no need since RO water should not have ammonia, nitrite nor nitrates.


Absolutely true! The purpose of Prime in this case is to equalize any ammonia, nitrite or nitrates (if any) left in the shrimp tank. Test kits aren't always the most accurate if the amount is too small to show so this is more like a extra protection. Not sure if it will actually work since its a theory.

The whole reason to this is I want stable parameters. In order to not fluctuate water conditions too much, more filters are used and not have to do water changes until monthly rather than weekly or bi-weekly. With that being the case, ammonia, nitrite or nitrates could slowly creep up and I figured that with the extra Prime dosage per monthly water change it could get rid of these undetectable creeps and don't have to worry about checking for ammonia, nitrite or nitrates every month.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Unless you have fish with your shrimp or overfeed them, I don't think they would build up to a harmful level if you do monthly water changes.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I put a drop-ish of prime per gallon of fresh ro water. I know technically there is no need but is for piece of mind. Plus it helps raise tds a little for my oebt since I use shirakura ca+ and tds is only like 120-130 I believe.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I do it to make myself feel better


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> I do it to make myself feel better


 
thats what i was thinking.....it cant hurt


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been using Prime every time I do WC. What I did was put in the approximate amount of prime per gallon. Then pull out the sponge on the intake and carefully swirl around the intake with a rod to make sure no shrimp come near for about 5 minutes. Then do the WC.

I'm not sure how Prime work and how long I should wait to do WC after adding it in. Or should I even take the sponge off the intake. But I've been doing that for months and it seem to work for me.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I always get thanked when posting this in prime-related discussions. If you use Prime regularly and can't live out it, do a search/research on Seachem Safe, the content and the price. Thank me later.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so glad i don't have to use prime regularly anymore. I just use it to recharge purigen

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I do it for piece of mind as well, better safe than sorry


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> This might sound like a silly question, but if I use 100% RO water reminaralized with Mosura Ultra Plus for water changes, should I add 1/2 the recommended dosage of Prime as well into it so once the new water comes in, it can reduce ammonium, ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, etc (if any) or would it be considered overkill?


Don't forget it's the carbon prefilter that removes chloramine, not the RO membrane. So unless you keep on top of the filters I'd still consider prime.
Also the nitrate removal can be variable depending on the membrane type.

I use a TMC V2 Pure 75 unit @ 70psi but I'm suspicious because of the high pH readings I get.
I'm thinking of adding ion exchange resin in line with it as well.

So I still use a little prime for the WC supply and tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Great! I am glad to know others are using it for the peace of mind as I intended it to be. So rather than the normal dosage, would you add much less, somewhere around 1 drop per gallon directly onto the incoming water? No need to take out prefilters and other things I hope?


----------



## Kudaria (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd add less to be honest, if the chemicals in Prime have nothing to bind to (chlorine, chloramine, ammonia, nitrite) they will eventually bind to the oxygen in the water. This is from the Seachem Forums btw. Mind you unless you have very poor oxygen content in your water this probably won't be an issue but it is something to keep in mind. Its the reason it's possible to overdose with Prime and end up killing your fish from oxygen deprivation.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

randyl said:


> I always get thanked when posting this in prime-related discussions. If you use Prime regularly and can't live out it, do a search/research on Seachem Safe, the content and the price. Thank me later.


I've used "Safe" for years - love it.... But for nano's still keep Prime on hand also. Diluting Safe for a nano is too precise for me...

Truthfully anyone with large tanks should use Seachem Safe.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

NWehrman said:


> I've used "Safe" for years - love it.... But for nano's still keep Prime on hand also. Diluting Safe for a nano is too precise for me...
> 
> Truthfully anyone with large tanks should use Seachem Safe.


+1 Safe on a small tank is asking for an overdose and casualties unless you've got precise small measurements. I've made that mistake once and ever since, I've been using very small measuring spoons

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## NWehrman (Jun 2, 2011)

Agreed! 

I add safe or prime - depending on tank size at every water change for my piece of mind. From 100% RO to straight tap...


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Plus if your charcoal membrane runs out it will not take chlorine out.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

wikiAnswers - _20 drops of water in 1 milliliter_

Seachem Primse - _Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) of new water. This removes approximately 1 mg/L ammonia, 4 mg/L chloramine, or 5 mg/L chlorine. For smaller doses, please note each cap thread is approx. 1 mL. May be added to aquarium directly, but better if added to new water first. If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume._

Here is my math.

5ml = 50 gallons
1ml = 10 gallons
1ml = 20 drops

20 drops = 10 gallons
10 drops = 5 gallons
2 drops = 1 gallon
1 drop = 0.5 gallon

*So if I add 1 drop for every 1 gallon of NEW water, that is diluting the dose by 50% which should be shrimp safe level yes? *


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I never use prime on my shrimp tank. Maybe I should start?

But before that, since prime will raise TDS of the water what substance in prime that raises the TDS?


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> wikiAnswers - _20 drops of water in 1 milliliter_
> 
> Seachem Primse - _Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 200 L (50 gallons*) of new water. This removes approximately 1 mg/L ammonia, 4 mg/L chloramine, or 5 mg/L chlorine. For smaller doses, please note each cap thread is approx. 1 mL. May be added to aquarium directly, but better if added to new water first. If adding directly to aquarium, base dose on aquarium volume._
> 
> ...


Thank you for the math. I always estimate by my eyes :hihi:


----------



## ctls (Aug 15, 2012)

How does one measure in drops of prime. Do you use a syringe or something? My prime comes with nothing but a cap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Thank you for the math. I always estimate by my eyes :hihi:


Now its more "scientific". Lol. Ur welcome! 



ctls said:


> How does one measure in drops of prime. Do you use a syringe or something? My prime comes with nothing but a cap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I won a few of these in a RAOK awhile back. Helps a lot!


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

ctls said:


> How does one measure in drops of prime. Do you use a syringe or something? My prime comes with nothing but a cap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Pipette or eye dropper. You can find both at your local pharmacy. Syringe measures in mL. You can get plastic ones for medicine for free at CVS or Walgreens. Just ask the pharmacist for one. They should give it to you at no charge.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

mistahoo said:


> Pipette or eye dropper. You can find both at your local pharmacy. Syringe measures in mL. You can get plastic ones for medicine for free at CVS or Walgreens. Just ask the pharmacist for one. They should give it to you at no charge.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


Thanks! I should get a couple spares from them then :bounce:


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> I never use prime on my shrimp tank. Maybe I should start?
> 
> But before that, since prime will raise TDS of the water what substance in prime that raises the TDS?



Prime raises the TDS in a gallon of RO water like by 4...RO goes from 3 to 7 after it's been dosed. To me, that's not even worth mentioning.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I agree with Raven, it does so little when dosed in proper amounts. Not even worth the words


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I sometimes do, I sometimes dont with my R/O water. Just whenever I remember....
when I do I usually do about a 1/4 cap for all my tanks under 5 gallons.....

No casualties yet *knock on wood*


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Prime raises the TDS in a gallon of RO water like by 4...RO goes from 3 to 7 after it's been dosed. To me, that's not even worth mentioning.


Sweet is this per drop?

I'm going to start on my next water change.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Prime raises the TDS in a gallon of RO water like by 4...RO goes from 3 to 7 after it's been dosed. To me, that's not even worth mentioning.


Jaime, could you please let us know how much you dosed specifically and is this a pure RO gallon you are referring to which TDS should be under 10ppm, 0 everything else? 

And in terms of 3-7, is this GH you are referring to?

I added one drop of prime in a 1 gallon jug of pure RO. Changed TDS from 16ppm to 17ppm and this is without shaking the bottle, which to me is pretty much "no change".


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Jaime, could you please let us know how much you dosed specifically and is this a pure RO gallon you are referring to which TDS should be under 10ppm, 0 everything else?
> 
> And in terms of 3-7, is this GH you are referring to?
> 
> I added one drop of prime in a 1 gallon jug of pure RO. Changed TDS from 16ppm to 17ppm and this is without shaking the bottle, which to me is pretty much "no change".



I use a 1 mL syringe since I keep my RO in 1 gallon jugs. 4 drops (.1 on the syringe) does one gallon. The RO water is pure, GH, KH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate all at 0, TDS sits somewhere between 3-5. SO no, I'm not referring to GH, referring to TDS. GH of RO should be 0.

Last time I tested a gallon the water was TDS 3. Added 4 drops of Prime after shaking the bottle (not sure if you are supposed to but I shake the bottle to get anything mixed that needs mixing). Shook the RO water and just inverted it a few times. And then measured TDS and it was sitting at about 6 or 7 (bounced back and forth a little). 1 drop of Prime is 1/4 dose for what's needed for 1 gallon. This I dosed the full dosage amount to get a proper analysis since I kept reading about how Prime raises TDS and folks were cautioning about that...now I have no idea why since the amount is totally negligible.

OH and if anyone is curious I get 1 ml syringe at Livestock feedstores (like Co-op, TSC), I just toss the needle. The luer-lock syringes I've tried suck and want to stick, this little one slides perfect with no grab, just easier for me to dose with. I have several in the house for different products.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

If you go to the pharmacy at cvs they give real nice syringes away for free no needle attached and they have like 1/4 ml measurements. I believe they are supposed to be used for giving baby medicines. But for free they are stellar lol.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Forumsnow said:


> If you go to the pharmacy at cvs they give real nice syringes away for free no needle attached and they have like 1/4 ml measurements. I believe they are supposed to be used for giving baby medicines. But for free they are stellar lol.



MOAR MONEY FOR SKRIMPS! LOL! Love free stuff


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Call me silly, but I don't wanna lie and say its for my baby because I don't have one! :hihi: So what should I say...its for my baby shrimps? That works! LOL.

Jaime, so you add 4 drops per 1 gallon of RO right? You don't notice anything silly with your shrimps after a WC? I wanted to make sure because I feel with 1 drop I feel like nothing has changed


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So I did water change today. I did 10% (2 gallons) water change on my 10 gallon and added 0.5ml to the 2 gallon water. Shrimps looks happy, but I was too lazy to do some water tests. I guess I'll keep dosing prime every water change just for a precaution I guess.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> So I did water change today. I did 10% (2 gallons) water change on my 10 gallon and added 0.5ml to the 2 gallon water. Shrimps looks happy, but I was too lazy to do some water tests. I guess I'll keep dosing prime every water change just for a precaution I guess.


You mean you did 20% (2 gallons) or 10% (1 gallon)?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> Call me silly, but I don't wanna lie and say its for my baby because I don't have one! :hihi: So what should I say...its for my baby shrimps? That works! LOL.
> 
> Jaime, so you add 4 drops per 1 gallon of RO right? You don't notice anything silly with your shrimps after a WC? I wanted to make sure because I feel with 1 drop I feel like nothing has changed


All I did was ask the pharmacist for one. He didn't question me at all. I even offered to pay but turns out it's something they give for free. This was a while back but shouldn't have changed. If they ask just say you're using it to dose chemicals accurately. They should still give it to you.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

MsNemoShrimp said:


> You mean you did 20% (2 gallons) or 10% (1 gallon)?


Oops I mean 20% 2 gallon haha.

But to think about it my tank only hold about 7 gallons, my substrate is 3" deep lol.


----------



## Hardstuff (Oct 13, 2012)

I stopped using Prime because my fish were scratching like they had parasites. The way prime adds slime coat, & they do not tell you this is, the chemicals in Prime will irritate the fishes skin & they will naturally Produce slime. You call that NATURAL! Using a chemical to irritate their skin!
Sorry folks if you are using a good R/O it will remove all the chloramines & chlorine as well as chlorine dioxide. All my problems went away when I switched to 100 remineralized r/o water. I would not add Prime to help bring up the TDS Seachem makes trace elements that will do that & that is natural. 
A tiny amount of Sea salt will add a lot of TDS. The TDS coming from prime is nothing but chemicals anyway. My shrimp respond really well right after my water changes. I added extra stages with catalytic carbon to play it safe.
I go all natural, mix my Gh, Kh,add some trace watch my TDS level aerate for 1/2 day & thats it, zero chemicals. No more livestock problems & my shrimp look better without that c_ _ p! I dont give that stuff house room anymore unless I am moving fish from store & then I dose the bag to neutralize ammonia during transport only. 
Why would somebody want to neutralize ammonia in shrimp tank? Is the tank not cycled. Lower nitrates, why not do a water change? Plants should reduce nitrates anyway you might even need to dose it! My 2 cents


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Hardstuff said:


> I stopped using Prime because my fish were scratching like they had parasites. The way prime adds slime coat, & they do not tell you this is, the chemicals in Prime will irritate the fishes skin & they will naturally Produce slime. You call that NATURAL! Using a chemical to irritate their skin!
> Sorry folks if you are using a good R/O it will remove all the chloramines & chlorine as well as chlorine dioxide. All my problems went away when I switched to 100 remineralized r/o water. I would not add Prime to help bring up the TDS Seachem makes trace elements that will do that & that is natural.
> A tiny amount of Sea salt will add a lot of TDS. The TDS coming from prime is nothing but chemicals anyway. My shrimp respond really well right after my water changes. I added extra stages with catalytic carbon to play it safe.
> I go all natural, mix my Gh, Kh,add some trace watch my TDS level aerate for 1/2 day & thats it, zero chemicals. No more livestock problems & my shrimp look better without that c_ _ p! I dont give that stuff house room anymore unless I am moving fish from store & then I dose the bag to neutralize ammonia during transport only.
> Why would somebody want to neutralize ammonia in shrimp tank? Is the tank not cycled. Lower nitrates, why not do a water change? Plants should reduce nitrates anyway you might even need to dose it! My 2 cents


Interesting note. I think if anything only a few drops are added for a "peace of mind" since during water changes, there is a disturbance in the substrate sometimes and that produces ammonia or possibly nitrate spike so the prime is there if that was to occur. Perhaps you dosed the full amount which caused your shrimps to act funky?


----------



## Kudaria (Jan 7, 2013)

Hardstuff said:


> I stopped using Prime because my fish were scratching like they had parasites. The way prime adds slime coat, & they do not tell you this is, the chemicals in Prime will irritate the fishes skin & they will naturally Produce slime. You call that NATURAL! Using a chemical to irritate their skin!
> Sorry folks if you are using a good R/O it will remove all the chloramines & chlorine as well as chlorine dioxide. All my problems went away when I switched to 100 remineralized r/o water. I would not add Prime to help bring up the TDS Seachem makes trace elements that will do that & that is natural.
> A tiny amount of Sea salt will add a lot of TDS. The TDS coming from prime is nothing but chemicals anyway. My shrimp respond really well right after my water changes. I added extra stages with catalytic carbon to play it safe.
> I go all natural, mix my Gh, Kh,add some trace watch my TDS level aerate for 1/2 day & thats it, zero chemicals. No more livestock problems & my shrimp look better without that c_ _ p! I dont give that stuff house room anymore unless I am moving fish from store & then I dose the bag to neutralize ammonia during transport only.
> Why would somebody want to neutralize ammonia in shrimp tank? Is the tank not cycled. Lower nitrates, why not do a water change? Plants should reduce nitrates anyway you might even need to dose it! My 2 cents


Curious I went to the Seachem Tech Forums and searched for some information on Prime. I don't know what caused the irritation in your fish but your information on how Prime produces slime coat is incorrect.

From the Seachem Forums: http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=142&highlight=prime+'slime+coat'

"Safe is the powdered form of Prime. The only difference is that Prime has water and a stabilizer in it. The chemicals that dechlorinate the water naturally precipitate out the heavy metals and biologically stimulate the fish to produce more slime. We don't add any harsh amine based polymers to irritate the fish into producing a slime coat like some other brands."


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Hardstuff said:


> I stopped using Prime because my fish were scratching like they had parasites. The way prime adds slime coat, & they do not tell you this is, the chemicals in Prime will irritate the fishes skin & they will naturally Produce slime. You call that NATURAL! Using a chemical to irritate their skin!
> Sorry folks if you are using a good R/O it will remove all the chloramines & chlorine as well as chlorine dioxide. All my problems went away when I switched to 100 remineralized r/o water. I would not add Prime to help bring up the TDS Seachem makes trace elements that will do that & that is natural.
> A tiny amount of Sea salt will add a lot of TDS. The TDS coming from prime is nothing but chemicals anyway. My shrimp respond really well right after my water changes. I added extra stages with catalytic carbon to play it safe.
> I go all natural, mix my Gh, Kh,add some trace watch my TDS level aerate for 1/2 day & thats it, zero chemicals. No more livestock problems & my shrimp look better without that c_ _ p! I dont give that stuff house room anymore unless I am moving fish from store & then I dose the bag to neutralize ammonia during transport only.
> Why would somebody want to neutralize ammonia in shrimp tank? Is the tank not cycled. Lower nitrates, why not do a water change? Plants should reduce nitrates anyway you might even need to dose it! My 2 cents


As a long time frequenter of seachem's forums I can say that this is one of the most common myths out there about Prime. Time and time again they have stated that their product does not work the way you are claiming it does. Please take the time to do your research or contact a seachem rep, before you make claims based upon no factual evidence. they will be more than happy to explain to you how their product works.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the clarifications!


----------

